# visitors and the weather



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My third lot of visitors in the last 3 weeks have arrived and of course so have the clouds. The forecast is for rain!! What on earth is there to do with them when all they really come over to do is lay by the pool and enjoy the sun??

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> My third lot of visitors in the last 3 weeks have arrived and of course so have the clouds. The forecast is for rain!! What on earth is there to do with them when all they really come over to do is lay by the pool and enjoy the sun??
> 
> Jo xxx



Hi Jojo,

Its lovely and sunny here, beautiful weather - lol

You could always take them to see the wonder that is Ronda.


Regards, Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> Its lovely and sunny here, beautiful weather - lol
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, you´ve not been around here much lately??. I went to Ronda a couple of weeks ago with preivoius visitors, we were actually heading for Gibralter, but one of us forgot our passports, so we diverted to Ronda, very pretty and historical. I liked it here, but its quite a drive and what with two kids, two visitors its not much fun being in the car for that length of time.

My visitors are defiantly laying on sunbeds by the pool in their swimmies, hoping for a glipse of the sun.... bless!! It could rain any minute 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hi Dave, you´ve not been around here much lately??. I went to Ronda a couple of weeks ago with preivoius visitors, we were actually heading for Gibralter, but one of us forgot our passports, so we diverted to Ronda, very pretty and historical. I liked it here, but its quite a drive and what with two kids, two visitors its not much fun being in the car for that length of time.
> 
> My visitors are defiantly laying on sunbeds by the pool in their swimmies, hoping for a glipse of the sun.... bless!! It could rain any minute
> 
> Jo


Don't remind me - ours are due to arrive soon - hoping for better weather as don't want to be stuck indoors all day with a 3 year old! Trying to plan trips around school runs & homework ain't much fun either Whinge whinge whinge

Tallulah x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Don't remind me - ours are due to arrive soon - hoping for better weather as don't want to be stuck indoors all day with a 3 year old! Trying to plan trips around school runs & homework ain't much fun either Whinge whinge whinge
> 
> Tallulah x



... on second thoughts, the child is probably easier to entertain than the parents!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Don't remind me - ours are due to arrive soon - hoping for better weather as don't want to be stuck indoors all day with a 3 year old! Trying to plan trips around school runs & homework ain't much fun either Whinge whinge whinge
> 
> Tallulah x



Well I´m certainly not having fun today and rain is forecast for the rest of the week here 

Jo


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well I´m certainly not having fun today and rain is forecast for the rest of the week here
> 
> Jo


I saw the forecast and what can I say? We will arrive on friday afternoon and they predict heavy rain for the area, thanks for that - what a start in sunny spain lol.

I'm quite busy packing the car today. We kinda misjudged what you can get in it  So we just bought a roof box @ halfords for 150 quid. Hope the car gets through the 2m barriers at the french toll (we're going to use one of those fancy toll tags this time), on the paper car + box + bars = 198cm, guess i have to drive through it very carefully 

Anyway, see you all soon (if the nice guys from our telco company get our broadband up and running within the 7 days they've promised).


Seb


PS: 38 HOURS until new life, yay for us


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> I saw the forecast and what can I say? We will arrive on friday afternoon and they predict heavy rain for the area, thanks for that - what a start in sunny spain lol.
> 
> I'm quite busy packing the car today. We kinda misjudged what you can get in it  So we just bought a roof box @ halfords for 150 quid. Hope the car gets through the 2m barriers at the french toll (we're going to use one of those fancy toll tags this time), on the paper car + box + bars = 198cm, guess i have to drive through it very carefully
> 
> ...


Good luck Seb, let us know how it goes!!??? 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Fuengirola zoo, boats at Benalmádena or Puerto Banus, Alhaurín de la Torre v Benamiel on Sunday, Iceland/Dunnes/Myramar. Caves of Nerja, karting, Picasso museum, Tour of Málaga
International Film Festival (starts Friday) Torrox beach party on Saturday. Cable cars Arroyo/Tivoli, the lakes. 

I do not know how old they are but some must suit!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Will have to go to the beach on Saturday in Torrox then!! 

My grandkids come on the 18th so we are having a weeks holiday in Marbella with them in their timeshare appartment. Looking forward to that but will have to apply for a mortgage before we go  

Chica. xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Chica you would be most welcome - see thread on Málaga Children's Home


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seb* said:


> I saw the forecast and what can I say? We will arrive on friday afternoon and they predict heavy rain for the area, thanks for that - what a start in sunny spain lol.
> 
> I'm quite busy packing the car today. We kinda misjudged what you can get in it  So we just bought a roof box @ halfords for 150 quid. Hope the car gets through the 2m barriers at the french toll (we're going to use one of those fancy toll tags this time), on the paper car + box + bars = 198cm, guess i have to drive through it very carefully
> 
> ...


YAY!!! The rain won't get you down. You'll be so excited, you'll probably not even notice it!!! Countdown begins.....

Safe journey,

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"It's the final countdown" Dalton? Or was it Europe?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> "It's the final countdown" Dalton? Or was it Europe?


Europe!!!! 

We´re off bowling.... my particular favourite......... NOT!!!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> "It's the final countdown" Dalton? Or was it Europe?



EUROPE!!! der der der derrrr, da da da da daaaaa etc etc


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Europe!!!!
> We´re off bowling.... my particular favourite......... NOT!!!!!!!
> Jo xxx


............. Enjoy!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Chica you would be most welcome - see thread on Málaga Children's Home



Ok. Looks like a good day out . We are up for that  as long as we don't have to travel to Marbella that day.

How will I recognise you all? Do we have to wear a rose between our teeth or something 

Chica. xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Do we have to wear a rose between our teeth or something


Just _having_ teeth will make you instantly recognisable amongst Brits Chica! 

Steve keeps his in the glove compartment of his car!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*A rose between the teeth.*

I could fit one between the gaps .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Ok. Looks like a good day out . We are up for that  as long as we don't have to travel to Marbella that day.
> 
> How will I recognise you all? Do we have to wear a rose between our teeth or something
> 
> Chica. xx



I think we´ll recognise you from your profile picture Chica !!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think we´ll recognise you from your profile picture Chica !!!!!
> 
> Jo xx



Laughs very much out loud!!!

Another way to recognise me is the one smoking this thing with a green end , not a red end


----------

